# SCA results



## supergmotorspor (Apr 10, 2011)

First and foremost, I want to say thanks to T-jet Tom for letting us race at the SCA today. There were a lot of awesome cars and drivers, and I hope everyone had a good time, I know I did, even though I totally sucked, but sometimes that happens!
These are the results of the 2 skinny fray races combined:
1st Herb and Al
2nd Danger
3rd Big Foot
4th F1 Jeff
5th Jeff S.
6th T-jet Tom
7th Rosy
8th Doug
9th Baker and Honda
10th Super G

Fray Results: This was ran as 2 3minute heats,

1st Herb 126.10 1st Herb 129.24
2nd T-jet Tom 124.22 2nd T-jet Tom 125.3
3rd Al 123.32 3rd Al 123.2
4th F1 Jeff 123.31 4th F1 Jeff 121.32
5th Bigfoot 117.13 5th Jeff S. 115.10
6th Danger 115.28 6th Honda 112.37
7th Honda 113.16 7th Doug 111.37
8th Doug 113.11 8th Bigfoot 111.17
9th Jeff S. 111.33 9th Rosy 111.9
10th Baker 108.21 10th Baker 105.13
11th Rosy 105.21 11th Super G 98.29
12th Super G 103.31 12th Danger 98.4


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Great day of racing!!!

Thanks to Tom for allowing us into his garage to play with toy cars.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Low points win:
Herb - 5 points
Al - 9 points
T-Jet Tom - 18 points
AFX Jeff - 19 points
Ron Shearer - 21 points
Daniel Rothwell - 24 points
Jeff Strause - 26 points
Doug - 33 points
Honda - 33 points
Brian Rosenberg - 37 points
Mark Baker - 40 points
Galen Bowen - 47 points


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Honda - nothing to say after getting stomped yesterday....lol


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I bet Darrell talked Al's head off all the way home. Good showing Al. Pat


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

he is in live chat right now. Y'all should check in and bust him!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

At 75MPH with the top down, I hardly heard a word......

Always a good time racing with you guys. Thanks to Danger Dan for setting this all up and to T-Jet Tom for providing the great SCA facility. Now I just have to figure out how to catch Herb.....LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> At 75MPH with the top down, I hardly heard a word......


I bet he was still running his mouth!




ajd350 said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to catch Herb.....LOL:thumbsup:


We figured out how to get T-Jet Tom out of his game - make it a muscle car body race. What was he running again?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Some kind of Mercedes.
All I can do is post the information. It's up to the racer to actually read them.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

was a good day of races ty 4 a nice day. oh glueside its all good in fun. but i did bust your chops a few times lol all in fun .


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

At least you didn't take the "nut" shot - damn that hurt. Thanks Galen!


----------



## supergmotorspor (Apr 10, 2011)

Any time Jeff. Just checkin to see if you had a pair!


----------

